# Whistles - to pea or not to pea?!



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Who knew dog whistles could be so confusing! So after finally deciding which whistle to go for (210 I think), amazon has now further confused me by giving me a 'pea' or 'no pea' option!?! Does this just come down to personal preference or does one tend to be better / louder than the other? N x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol don't know the answer to that one, my one doesn't have a pea i don't think. well it doesn't rattle so i assume it doesn't have one. 

it was my mum who picked the whistles we have so don't know the difference. 

i have been told in the past that if you train them to a whistle you need to keep using the same one as they learn the pitch and will only respond to that whistle. my mum have one that has a different pitch(i think its lower or deeper) and i think my lot do come back to it but i don't like the sound of it so i don't use it.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Kendal, I was so impressed with your dogs with the whistle I decided to have a go! I couldn't remember the number your mum said (other than that it started with a 2!) so had to read up on it.... then the pea bit threw me!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its not always 100% effective, Inca(Black) for one is good at playing deaf around birds or if she sees a dog in the distance. 

but i don't like going a walk without it as Inca once ran off taking the others with her and they didn't respond to my shouts. so i now either turn back home to fetch it or i don't let Inca off lead if i don't have it. the others don't normally go that far from me.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

My whistle is "pea less" too  I love using the whistle for long distance or out of sight recall. I'm going to start training Roo with it this week.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

My whistle is without a pea too - think most of the good training ones don't have a pea but I could be wrong


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you! I'll order the pea-less one! Both options were from Acme - all rather confusing x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mines a 210, pealess


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

If you have all got 210 pealess whistles (I have one as well) the danger is that if you blow it you will end up with dozens of cockapoos. Maybe we each need a different tune.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Apparently there are levels of whistle to which your dog will respond as I found out when I went to buy a whistle. Originally I bought a bone whistle which emitted a feeble whistle which both dogs ignored. I now have a whistle they can both hear but training will take some time!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is whistle trained too.

A very posh man was walking on the fields with his labradors and springers one day and blew his whistle - his dogs utterly ignored him and Molly was running to him at full speed until I noticed and called her back - he did not look very impressed


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

That has made me laugh,I can just imagine it.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

After all that they sent a 210.5!! Ah well, at least all the 'poos won't come running when I blow it at the next meet!!


----------

